
Linode’s 13th Birthday - jedicoffee
https://blog.linode.com/2016/06/16/linodes-13th-birthday-gifts-for-all/
======
Sir_Cmpwn
[Disclaimer: Linode dev here]

I see a few people^W^Weveryone here talking about security. If you didn't read
the whole blog post, you might not have noticed the new Linode manager that
we're working on being mentioned. Check it out, it's open source:
[https://github.com/Linode/manager](https://github.com/Linode/manager)

If you haven't been present in other discussions about Linode security, one of
the major factors (in my opinion) is the current manager. It's a large and old
ColdFusion codebase, and it's hard to maintain. The new manager is backed by
the new Python API and the whole system is significantly easier to reason
about with respect to security. I think that the new manager should help ease
some concerns, and it's going to be pretty great in other respects too. Hit me
up with any questions you have, I'll do my best.

In other news, I run a bunch of Linodes myself and I'm stoked to see these
upgrades, even though I get my Linodes for free ;)

~~~
Veratyr
I think most people are concerned about the response to security incidents
around as much as they're concerned about the security incidents themselves.

Improving the manager is certainly a good step but there's a lot of work to be
done to regain users' confidence.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
That's very much true. We've been pushing for more transparency company-wide
as a result. It's hard to demonstrate that we'll handle this better without
another security incident to be transparent about (and let's all hope we don't
get there), but we've been pushing for more transparency overall. On my team
this means that we're doing our development in the open, we've switched from
an internal Jira to a public waffle.io backlog:
[https://waffle.io/linode/manager](https://waffle.io/linode/manager) (it's
just been prioritized too, we're doing sprint planning in 10 mins).

------
pan69
Congrats Linode. I have been a customer for many years.

Why could there not be a $5 1 GB plan? I have quite a few instances for which
I don't need even 1 GB, let alone 2.

Doubling the RAM is great but what about storage? Why is RAM and storage still
coupled? It's a pay for what you don't use system, having to upgrade to a 24
GB, 8 core box just to get some decent drive space. Ridiculous.

I have been with Linode for many years now but it's lack for even some basic
modularity will see me leave to AWS soon.

~~~
juliand
Once Digital Ocean launches their block storage feature, it will probably put
some pressure on them. Honestly, it's something I've been looking forward as
well.

~~~
icpmacdo
Some needs to make a lambda competetor too

------
agwa
Linode has been a monumental disappointment. I signed up with them in 2005,
when they were 2 years old and AWS didn't even exist. They were reliable and
the support was phenomenal. The Linode Manager was powerful and yet simple to
use. I used them for all my personal and professional hosting needs.

In 2013, the support started going downhill. Then there were a series of
security breaches, with absolutely abysmal responses from Linode. I now expect
to be off of Linode by the end of 2016 (mostly to AWS, with some
DigitalOcean), even though in many aspects I still prefer Linode.

~~~
asb
I've been a Linode customer since January 2009 (so over 7 years now) and would
recommend them to anyone. I have been concerned about some of the security
issues, but at the same time impressed with other work from the team (the KVM
switchover, large scale server upgrades, support experience has always been
great for me).

------
msbarnett
I'm gun-shy of Linode's many security issues, but hopefully this further
drives down RAM prices of competitors. I'd love a $10 2G DigitalOcean
instance.

~~~
ghurtado
[EDIT] I misunderstood the security issues parent was referring to

~~~
mgkimsal
they've had issues with security around their own systems (payment info
leaked, IIRC). And if their systems are compromised, because they have the
ability to touch my systems (root password reset, for example), there's a
potential breach there.

and they had their own massive DDOS attack which went on for days last winter
(dec 2015?)

~~~
kjax
Their DDOS was so bad that we had to migrate all of our servers from Linode to
Google, which wasn't particularly fun during the weeks of intermittent
connectivity. I think it was on the order of weeks, rather than days.

~~~
mgkimsal
Atlanta seemed to be the primary target. We had something at LA and never had
a problem. Servers in Atlanta were down for days, then up for a bit, then down
for days again. I do believe in total it was probably 2ish weeks...

~~~
nsgf
London was affected too. I have since moved on to other VPS providers and
would suggest Linode ONLY for hobby projects. It's not just their security
issues, it is mostly their disclosure policy...

------
tiffanyh
Vultr.com seems to be the new guys coming after Linode.

Does any [Linode users] have any experience with them?

For a company so new they have a surprisingly amount of more features than
Linode (eg BSD support, more data centers, dedicated instances, etc)

Note: I'm no way affiliated with either company.

Edit: adding clarity and intent. My edit is in brackets. I'm no shill :)

~~~
red_phone
I've had a few instances up on Vultr for nearly a year now and have nothing
but good things to say about them. The OS images they use for their instances
are, in my experience, almost completely plain-vanilla (which leads to fewer
surprises) and the custom ISO functionality is great if you need to launch an
instance on an otherwise unsupported OS.

Their instance performance is better than DO in my experience, though I don't
know how they compare to Linode.

~~~
row1an
IME, DigitalOcean performance is usually a little lower than Linode, but some
zones seem(ed) to be particularly bad. However, on the zones I do use,
reliability on DO in 2016 has been the best of the three. I can hardly
remember any outage at all.

Edit: Vultr has been reliable as well, but I've experienced a few outages (not
lasting many minutes I think) in the 6 months I've been using them.

------
Grue3
Well, RIP my 1 year of uptime:
[http://i.imgur.com/3PYrKtx.png](http://i.imgur.com/3PYrKtx.png)

The migration took 2 minutes and 10 seconds, by the way.

------
brendoncrawford
I have not checked lately, but there have been two major features lacking in
Linode that have compelled me to move away to AWS:

1\. Managed firewall service, such as AWS Security Groups. I really do not
want to have to manage hundreds of iptables scripts.

2\. Easy point and click, yet advanced private network management such as AWS
VPC. Last I checked, I had to run OpenVPN on top of my Linode setup, which
really was not ideal.

Have these things been improved lately on Linode?

~~~
mwpmaybe
They have not.

------
ksec
I really Hope Linode could improves its _image_ on security.

On other front, Why is it the bigger the instance the small the "upgrade"
discount. On lower level you essentially get double the Memory. On Higher end
you get 30 - 50% only.

And any plan to upgrade to Xeon-E5 v4? I would love to see Compute and Memory
Instances.

------
pbowyer
Congratulations Linode! I've had better support from your staff than Rackspace
and thanks for the RAM doubling - will make my life much easier.

------
znpy
As a student/hobbyist, since Linode doesn't have $5/month plan (and a referral
program), I'm staying on DigitalOcean.

~~~
sandij
[https://www.linode.com/referrals](https://www.linode.com/referrals)

------
dugmartin
Nice - it looks like the finally have OAuth support with their new api. I've
been waiting for that for a side-project idea I have.

------
anand-kumar
Happy birthday Linode!

Now I will wait for DigitalOcean _wishes_ to Linode! :p

------
diegorbaquero
Great news! I hope DO and Vultr double the RAM too

------
wilsonfiifi
I like the new pricing, halves the cost of running Deis.

------
hiven
Linode were superb when I was a customer with them.

